# Some Hymer Home Improvements + Bling!



## Siimplyloco (Feb 4, 2014)

Hugo is now ready for the trip south, and here are the little improvements I've made to the van since we bought it last November.

I couldn't resist getting these Euroliner trims. I tried the cheapo routes but there is no substitute!













A 12v socket under the table so we can plug in the mini inverter and run the laptop without tripping over wires!





Kenwood Sub-Woofer in the front passenger footwell. We are an official traffic light menace!





The old TV Cabinet is now the bar!





Mains socket in the bathroom - yes, I know it's illegal......





Nice melodious hooters.





Scooter rack mount - thanks Tiderus!





The new dining table has now been varnished and fits in quite well.





The Windblocker set has just arrived!!!!!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 4, 2014)

Mind you don`t  Kerb  them shiny new trims.


----------



## Deleted member 35703 (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice work looks good


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice job John, well done, like the Continental boots too. Dont have too much fun without us.

Cheers Lou & Terri

:cheers::cheers::cheers::have fun::drive::scooter:lane::boat::drive:


----------



## invalid (Feb 4, 2014)

You say coming down south, you’d better not slowdown in Devon or we’ll have those wheels off in a jiffy. Nice job though, oh what it is to have time on one’s hands.


----------



## n brown (Feb 4, 2014)

I heard you had nice hooters !
nice neat job on the table,looking good !


----------



## just jane (Feb 4, 2014)

I like the hooters, mine sounds pathetic for the size of the van


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 4, 2014)

Some nice mods there John, I do like to see a pair of hooters with big lungs


----------



## m1cxf (Feb 4, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> Some nice mods there John, I do like to see a pair of hooters with big lungs



Nice hooters isn't too difficult or expensive to do. Unless you take a trip down Harley Street.

Just do what this chap has done, I have a vito and can confirm that they are a little lacking in tone and volume.

Improving the Mercedes Vito W639 Horn | Mercedes Gen-In

TJ


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 4, 2014)

m1cxf said:


> Nice hooters isn't too difficult or expensive to do. Unless you take a trip down Harley Street.
> 
> Just do what this chap has done, I have a vito and can confirm that they are a little lacking in tone and volume.
> 
> ...



The horns I bought aren't that loud, but only cost £8.00 and sound quite nice. Far better than the pathetic peep that came with the 'van!
John


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 4, 2014)

m1cxf said:


> Nice hooters isn't too difficult or expensive to do. Unless you take a trip down Harley Street.
> 
> Just do what this chap has done, I have a vito and can confirm that they are a little lacking in tone and volume.
> 
> ...


My van is Fiat based and just as pathetic so I have twin air horns on mine for the same reason:drive:

You have not mentioned your other great mod John, the refillable bottles


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Feb 4, 2014)

TV out, so is the remote on the table to open the bar???

:lol-049::lol-049::cheers::cheers:

Wicked!!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 4, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> You have not mentioned your other great mod John, the refillable bottles



Oh yes,  I'd forgotten that. I also fitted a Smev oven. 
I ordered some Euro adapters from Gasit last week, and  yesterday I received from them a spray can of underseal and a 8mm adapter! Many apologies from Gasit and I'll get the correct bits tomorrow...
John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 4, 2014)

loulou said:


> TV out, so is the remote on the table to open the bar???
> 
> :lol-049::lol-049::cheers::cheers:
> 
> Wicked!!




I suppose that isn't such a _remote _possibility! 
John


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 4, 2014)

John presses the remote and his Butler steps out of the wardrobe and pours a G&T


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 4, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> John presses the remote and his Butler steps out of the wardrobe and pours a G&T



Having selected the 'Gordons' glass from the bar....


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 4, 2014)

I made the mistake of showing Maggy your bar, it looks identical to our old TV cupboard except mine is full of sat boxes/cables/testers etc that she calls rubbish and I now have another job to do, funnily enough our previous van was an Autosleeper Palermo with a cocktail cabinet with glass doors and she always said it was wasted and if the doors were solid I could fit my electrical bits in there:mad1:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 4, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> I made the mistake of showing Maggy your bar, it looks identical to our old TV cupboard except mine is full of sat boxes/cables/testers etc that she calls rubbish and I now have another job to do, funnily enough our previous van was an Autosleeper Palermo with a cocktail cabinet with glass doors and she always said it was wasted and if the doors were solid I could fit my electrical bits in there:mad1:



A new dining table AND a cocktail cabinet to make: I do get the irony and hope that we haven't fallen out over it!
John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 5, 2014)

We've unwrapped the new Windblocker but it's a bit too windy to try it out. We bought a 'New Generation' version with inner nylon screens and wrap around side panels. It also has spring loaded end poles: a big improvement on the clothes props previously offered. Not cheap at £350 odd - it has non-std size end panels - but it all fits into a carrier bag. Roll on the 25th and the sunshine!
John


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 16, 2014)

Those trims make the van look greeeeeat.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 17, 2014)

*A Last bit of Bling!*

I couldn't put up with a gaping hole in the front so I fitted this today. It's a piece of alloy mesh 100cm x 15cm, and it slips in and holds quite firmly.   Halfrauds wanted £24.99 for the mesh: I got the same thing here for £9.95 including postage!

Car Silver Aluminium Grill Mesh ideal for vents etc 30cm x 100cm FREE POST | eBay

I thought about filling in the HYMER slot with a grille but I suspect the airflow would be reduced somewhat!
John


----------



## Val54 (Feb 17, 2014)

Looks good, I did the same on our old S510 and I went for the Hymer cut out as well. Didn't seem to push up the operating temperature and I left it in as on balance I thought it would be sods law that a stone went through the rad. The mesh size was probably larger though.


----------



## Val54 (Feb 17, 2014)

Forgot to say you could add to the bling factor with some LED backlighting to the Hymer cutout, just a thought


----------



## gc1874 (Feb 17, 2014)

Great looking van. The trims set it off nicely :cool1:


----------



## K9d (Feb 17, 2014)

Your van looks happy now


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 17, 2014)

K9d said:


> Your van looks happy now



We are all smiling here: one week to go and we are on the ferry to Spain. Unfortunately the BF Portsmouth/Santander  boat has been rescheduled so we might be delayed somewhat!
John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 17, 2014)

runnach said:


> A nice piece of satin finish stainless steel, CNC punched to read>
> 
> _SimplyLocoMotion on Tour_



I wish I'd thought of that!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 17, 2014)

runnach said:


> Actually, laser profiled would be better, with some fancy arty stuff around profiled name, allows for more airflow, your next projec when you return home :lol-053:



I'll get my butler to work on it while we are away!


----------



## m1cxf (Feb 18, 2014)

I hope you painted the mesh before you fitted it. It will turn grey if it isn't coated in some way.

TJ


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 18, 2014)

m1cxf said:


> I hope you painted the mesh before you fitted it. It will turn grey if it isn't coated in some way.
> 
> TJ



Good point! I'll have a look at it.
John


----------

